# Just got DirecTV, HR22-100, Want DOD



## mojoe (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi, I just got DirecTV have two HR22-100 recievers. I really wanted cable because I love the On Demand that my friend has and DirecTV's site says that you need a HD DVR to get there's. However, I noticed that our DVRs have ethernet ports. Am I able to get DOD? And if so, how do I?


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

mojoe said:


> Hi, I just got DirecTV have two HR22-100 recievers. I really wanted cable because I love the On Demand that my friend has and DirecTV's site says that you need a HD DVR to get there's. However, I noticed that our DVRs have ethernet ports. Am I able to get DOD? And if so, how do I?


Yes, the HR22 receiver can get DOD.

You need to network the receivers. You do have Ethernet ports - use 'em! Do you have a home network? Connect the receivers to your home network, and off you go ...


----------



## mojoe (Mar 20, 2007)

So I unplugged my Ethernet cable from my Xbox 360 (which I use to play online) and the HR22 won't connect to the internet. It says it connects to teh network, but not hte internet.

<e> Got it working. I had to change the slot it was plugged into o nteh router.

<e2> So I see that it can play videos/music/photo from the computer. What video files can it play? I have avis and it wouldn't play any of them (Through TVersity).


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

Make sure your gateway and DNS numbers are accurate. Also, check to make sure your firewall isn't blocking the HR* from accessing the WWW.


----------



## mojoe (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, I got it working. It seems pretty slow to load everything though. But what type of files can I stream to it? Also, why are there 2 Ethernet ports?


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

mojoe said:


> Yeah, I got it working. It seems pretty slow to load everything though. But what type of files can I stream to it? Also, why are there 2 Ethernet ports?


You can use the 2nd ethernet port as a "passthru" to your Xbox - it's basically a mini-switch in there. Then both your Xbox and the HR22 can be online at the same time ...

Cool, huh?


----------



## mojoe (Mar 20, 2007)

I may have to do that. I'm really liking DOD, but its too slow. LOL I'm used to it being like instant with cable. 

So what files can be transfered using Media Share? Will I be able to play AVI?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

mojoe said:


> I may have to do that. I'm really liking DOD, but its too slow. LOL I'm used to it being like instant with cable.


If you have a fast enough internet connection, you should be able to start the download and watch with minimal buffering.



> So what files can be transfered using Media Share? Will I be able to play AVI?


LPCM (audio) and MPEG2 (video). Most servers will transcode MP3 to LPCM automatically. Some can be set up to transcode other video formats to MPEG2, but it may be too much of a CPU load for older computers. There are numerous conversion programs available.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

mojoe said:


> I may have to do that. I'm really liking DOD, but its too slow. LOL I'm used to it being like instant with cable.


As Bob mentioned, depending on your connection, you can start watching as soon as the download starts. Even if you can't watch right away, you'll get used to it. You just have to plan. I rarely watch things right away anyway (even though my connection allows it). I usually download stuff to the DVR and watch it when I get the chance later.


----------



## j0hnnyv (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the HR21 200 but I am on a wireless network. What would have I to do, buy 2 internet connection kits? One for the router and one for my DVR? My HD DVR is upstairs from the router...

Can I make this work and will I even have a good enough connection without it being wired for it be worth my hassle and money? I get 15mbps down and 2 up with my cable...

Thanks.


----------



## mojoe (Mar 20, 2007)

haha, I couldn't figure out how to watch them, but I figured it out. Its not too bad. Its much more than I expected since DirecTV.com says its HD DVRs only.

What does the back on the DVR (play/fastforward/rewind) do? I got that the forward skips 30 seconds, but can't figure out the back. 



So would a program like TVersity transcode AVIs to what I need?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

j0hnnyv said:


> I have the HR21 200 but I am on a wireless network. What would have I to do, buy 2 internet connection kits? One for the router and one for my DVR? My HD DVR is upstairs from the router...
> 
> Can I make this work and will I even have a good enough connection without it being wired for it be worth my hassle and money? I get 15mbps down and 2 up with my cable...
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, you can buy 2 internet connection kits, or you can buy one of THESE. You can read more about the Linksys, HERE.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

mojoe said:


> What does the back on the DVR (play/fastforward/rewind) do?


The button that looks like a circle with an arrow? It's instant replay. Goes back 8 seconds automatically.

In the latest software it also acts as skip to tick. Press the rewind button and then press that one and you'll jump backwards instantly to the nearest tick mark (on the progress bar). You can do the same thing going forward by pressing the ff and then the button right above it.


----------



## mojoe (Mar 20, 2007)

It doesn't seem to go that for backwards, haha. But I'm liking the DirecTV so far. I wasn't sure how I'd like it compared to Dish.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

mojoe said:


> So would a program like TVersity transcode AVIs to what I need?


Yes; but you must select the "always transcode" option from TVersity's GUI menu. It will then real time transcode all media selected to be played though the HR2x serries unit.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

mojoe said:


> It doesn't seem to go that for backwards, haha.


Well, I never use the instant replay button so maybe it doesn't go that far back. I'm shooting from the hip.


----------



## mojoe (Mar 20, 2007)

So I got it working, but it stretches widescreen videos to fill the whole screen. Any way to fix that?


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

mojoe said:


> So I got it working, but it stretches widescreen videos to fill the whole screen. Any way to fix that?


Mojoe, try OnPlay from http://www.themediamall.com/playon I just starteed trying it myself and the ability to play netflix is incredible. This product has great future potential.


----------

